# Help Needed



## harry harris (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi all
I am new to this forum, so please excuse my ignorance.
I am looking to retire in Thailand (Phetchaboon area) in the next 2 years, and am looking forward to any advice that you could supply me.
I have been to this area several times, & find that it suites me.

# Is it advisable to go through a legal company in Thailand for Visas that would be required. i read of Visa Runs ect, but think that a legal company would be a lot less of a hassel.If so could you please advise of any reliable companies

# Requirements in obtaining a Thailand Driving Licence (I have an Australian Licence)

Harry


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

The easier question first. To obtain a Thai drivers license, there are a number of documents needed, two of which you should bring with you: your driver's license and an IDP issued in Australia. You can get one from the RACV.

International driving permits - RACV Travel

To retire in Thailand, you need to

a) be 50 years +, and
b) have an income from home country sources (i.e.pension, etc) of at least 800,000 THB (approx $28,000 AUD) per year *OR*
c) have 800,000 THB on deposit in a Thai bank *OR*
d) if you have income, but less than 800,000 THB per year, you can combine it with a bank deposit in an amount sufficient to meet the 800K requirement. 

You do not need a company to do this for you - it is rather simple to do yourself. Here is a guide as to how it is accomplished in Chon Buri province, which may differ a bit from the province where you want to locate:

Getting a retirement extension in Thailand

I am from the US, and my wife is Australian. We followed the guide linked above, and had our long term visa extensions less than a month after we arrived three years ago.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

There are different options, but the first one is to obtain a visa at the nearest Thai consulate/embassy. 
Although Wayward Wind stated the necessary requirements correctly, they tend to change overnight, so please inform yourself on the required documents. 

If you just collect/produce all documents asked for you can do it by yourself and if you can even produce the correct income-papers or bankstatement stating that you do have enough funds to cover the financial requirements, you may obtain a one year, double entry non-immigrant 'O' visa which can be extended by a simple visa-run just before the first year end and so you will be covered for 2 years.

Any further extension can be made in Thailand and yes you can use one of the many agents, lawyers to do the "frustrating" job for you, but YOU have to come up with all the paperwork, documents, funds, pictures, etc.......the only thing they do is collecting it for you and they will extend the visa for you.


----------



## Oneman (Aug 23, 2009)

With 10 years retirement in Thailand, I have always done everything through a lawyer or legal assistant -- including getting a Thai driver's license.
Doing that has made everything so much easier and quicker.

1 - Even in the immigration department, Thais can not speak clear English. 
They think they can, but, like many aspects of life in Thailand, there's a huge difference between thinking and actually doing. 
A lawyer or lawyer's assistant will be reasonably fluent in both languages. 

I'm not saying all Thai lawyers are fluent in English -- some are fluent in Japanese or Korean, etc. -- but you can easily verify on your first meeting at the lawyer's office, if you can understand him.


2 - There will be some "glitches" in almost every process involving any government department. 
Count on it. 
Maybe something simple like needing more photo copies. 
Maybe something complex, like your passport expires before your visa does. (Happened to me). 
Maybe a "deal killer" like it appears that your money is not sufficient to qualify for visa extension for retirement. (Also happened to me, but lawyer's assistant explained and it all worked out.)
How would you handle the glitches on your own? 


3 - Depends on how much you enjoy sitting around waiting in government offices. 
The lawyers and their assistants go there often, some of them go every day. 
They are "friends" with the staff. 
(I will not discuss how the friendships are maintained.) 
Of course, friends help friends and their clients -- that's you.


4 - The Thai immigration authorities take themselves very seriously. 
In recent years lots of problems with undesirable foreigners getting into Thailand. 
So requirements are getting more intense. 
A lawyer will know about the latest changes -- will you?


Overall, I would advise anybody retiring here to plan on a lawyer's fee for handling paperwork as part of the essential budget.
Sure, it's possible to do it yourself, and most retirees do that, but it's one area of life in Thailand where I do not want to take any chances.

- Oneman in Bangkok
.


----------



## Oneman (Aug 23, 2009)

harry harris said:


> I am looking to retire in Thailand (Phetchaboon area) in the next 2 years, and am looking forward to any advice that you could supply me. I have been to this area several times, & find that it suites me.



With positive intentions, trying to be helpful to others readers here, I'm going to offer a gentle criticism of Harry's retirement plan above.
Specifically his plan to retire in a remote province up-country.

A map shows that Phetchaboon is very far out in the country.
Not near much of anything except rice fields and fruit orchards.

Sounds relaxing, even idyllic, until you need to see a doctor who specializes in the sort of aches and pains that start appearing as a man gets into the retirement years. 
Or until you have a desperately painful toothache in the middle of the night and need to find a dentist -- or at least a pharmacy that's open in the wee hours.

What about a simple thing like replacing a computer cable that has corroded in the tropical damp.
Yes, there will be a shop selling some computer supplies in Phetchaboon, but will have the cable you need?
If not are they willing to special order it from Bangkok?
When that arrives, after you've paid in advance, will it be what you really need?
If it isn't -- and that's very likely with any special orders in Thailand -- will they order again?

A province like Phetchaboon offers meals of rice, more rice, hot chilies and more hot chilies.
With even hotter chilies sprinkled on top.
Very quickly a Western man craves familiar food.
For an Aussie that could be a steak & kidney pie, side of mash and peas, thank you very much.
For an American man like me, could be a Carl's Jr. Western Bacon Cheeseburger, with onion rings.
(Which I actually enjoyed a few days ago, in Bangkok.)

So, why is Harry so intent on retirement in Phetchaboon?
I'd bet 10:1 that I know the attraction, but ask Harry to be sure.

If I'm correct about the attraction, after Harry has paid for a new house for the attraction and her parents, how attractive is Harry to them?
What do they need him for?

Many a Western retired man has followed some attraction out to the provinces of Thailand, into the warm embrace of a local, ahhh, a local family, only to find that once the house is finished and paid for, the little restaurant is bought, or the nearby shop is properly outfitted, that warm embrace turns into a cold shoulder.
And then he's left in a remote place where he doesn't have any friends or family of his own, with far less money left then when he arrived, and where he doesn't speak or read the language at all.

I sincerely hope nothing like this happens to Harry.
But I've been retired in Thailand for 10 years.
I speak and read a fair amount of the language.
I've visited some of those out-back provinces and talked with people from many others about their lives there.

I live in Bangkok.

-- Oneman
.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Oneman said:


> ​
> With positive intentions, trying to be helpful to others readers here, I'm going to offer a gentle criticism of Harry's retirement plan above.
> Specifically his plan to retire in a remote province up-country.
> 
> ...


Very good points One-man and is good solid information. We live in the Philippines where much is the same case. In any event, it pays to not be worth more dead than alive or risk loosing everything in the end.
If country living is truly what a person wants, I say more power to him. But in these asian countries, using caution and investing a year or two living in a more populous area before making a decision like that is wise beyond words.
Take it slow and remember like in the Wizard of OZ, "This ain't Kansas..


Be careful and be safe...


----------



## rubberfarmer (Jul 26, 2014)

I live in the sticks, 140 km. to the nearest farang restaurant, it's the wet season, hardly a dry day in 3 months. 
It's boring as he**, mud, flooding, no where to go, nothing to do, I can't move, make our living here.
OP, don't commit to any place until you have tried the area for 6 months, seen many who build the big house, young Thai wife, dream come true. Year later, fully fledged alcoholics, no life, just sit drinking.
Don't believe anything a Thai tells you, if they don't know something they will makeup an answer or tell you what they think you want to hear.
As to immigration, you can do it yourself, all the forms are on line, just have everything ready.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

rubberfarmer said:


> I live in the sticks, 140 km. to the nearest farang restaurant, it's the wet season, hardly a dry day in 3 months.
> It's boring as he**, mud, flooding, no where to go, nothing to do, I can't move, make our living here.
> OP, don't commit to any place until you have tried the area for 6 months, seen many who build the big house, young Thai wife, dream come true. Year later, fully fledged alcoholics, no life, just sit drinking.
> Don't believe anything a Thai tells you, if they don't know something they will makeup an answer or tell you what they think you want to hear.
> As to immigration, you can do it yourself, all the forms are on line, just have everything ready.


Rubberfarmer, have you put down the tale of how you got into this situation somewhere on line, we those of us interested can read? I'd love to. If not, a short outline. Thanks much.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Rubberfarmer, have you put down the tale of how you got into this situation somewhere on line, we those of us interested can read? I'd love to. If not, a short outline. Thanks much.


Jim is actually a rubber farmer. 

No need to go to an Embassy before you get here! It is needlessly expensive and er, needless.

Show up, get tourist visa stamp on arrival, then go to the Thai 'Basement Lounge' thread on this site and find the appropriate thread that deals with retirement visa/extension of stay for a blow-by-blow of ACCURATE info on what to do -and not do- to get your tourist visa converted painlessly, and without paying someone to do, what you should understand how to do, for your own good anyway. Let's face it, if you are retired, you have time a-plenty, and you may as well learn something new. 

If you are American, make sure you set up banking before you get here, as the IRS are now hassling overseas banks with insane reporting requirements, so much so, that many banks simply turn Americans away, they are too much hassle for the income they provide the bank. This also applies if you are an existing in-country customer thinking of opening a new account, don't close your old Asian account UNTIL you have your new one set up, even with the same bank!


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Oneman, you hit the nail on the head with the 'attraction' scenario.

Too bad everyone thinks he has the 'different' one, he is not gonna be like 'that guy'.

There is a blindingly simple solution to this.

Find, and partner with, a local woman of some independent means and of a similar age to oneself. They are online everywhere if you stop drooling at the worthless spinners on that dating site page for a minute.

The logic is simple, she has self-evidently proved her worth, she is more likely to be sincere in her affections, she has lived a little and hopefully learned a lot. She will be wearing her true character on her face, and you will have something to actually talk about when the passion wears off.

If none of this appeals, then to be blunt, rent your company. But nobody should seriously expect a twenty something, even of the sweetest disposition, to consider you her 'happy ever after'. It's more like 'she's after something' and it's not your dashing male irresistibility. 

Here endeth the lesson that nobody seems to want to learn on the page...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

dhream said:


> Oneman, you hit the nail on the head with the 'attraction' scenario.
> 
> Too bad everyone thinks he has the 'different' one, he is not gonna be like 'that guy'.
> 
> ...


What? You mean I can't find a new (20yr old) wife here in the Philippines either?
Hehehe--Just kidding around..... 

Dhream is giving good, solid information and advice here and would pay to take his council.

As for the banking issues for US citizens in your other post, Yea, the same new paperwork is required here as well. I signed the papers a few months ago and no problems and my particular *local* bank will not be Making changes in accepting Americans. I really don't blame the banks that do though. The US govt and their reach is getting longer all the time.


----------

